# Sexing P.trans



## azztigma (Oct 19, 2004)

I need to know how to sex Parabuthus transvaalicus...

And also are these guys hard to breed?


----------



## CID143ti (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey azztigma,

If your sexing P. trans adults you can look at chela size.  The males will have more bulbous chela than the females.  The females are typically longer and stockier than males.  If they are adults you can usually tell if they are next to each other.   

No, I don't think they are difficult to breed.  I placed a male in with my freshly molted adult female and they got right to mating.  They shared the same burrow with out a problem.  One clutch was produced and the majority of the babies are still in the enclosure with the adults.  They seem to be doing fine.  

Hope that helps,

W. Smith


----------

